# 3.5 corned beef



## lemans (Mar 29, 2017)

So I am planning 135 for 48 hours.. too much time ?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 30, 2017)

Sounds good to me.

The pastrami I did was 155 for 24 hours. After 3 hours of smoke.

Al


----------

